

Dutch judge rules all ISPs have to block TPB, same week netneutrality law passes - michh
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnos.nl%2Fartikel%2F371662-pirate-bay-geweerd-bij-alle-providers.html&act=url

======
michh
Quick OMG-google-translate-sucks-translation:

A judge has ruled downloading site The Pirate Bay will have to be blocked by
providers KPN, UPC, Tele2, T-Mobile and Telfort.

The providers don't want to block the website, according to Tele2 it's
pointless. The block can easily be avoided by more skilled computer users.

The Brein Foundation sued the providers in April. After an earlier law suit,
providers Ziggo and XS4ALL were forced to block TPB. In England five British
ISPs were also recently told by a judge to make the website inaccessible.

The Brein Foundation defends the rights of authors. Internet users can
download music, movies and software through links on The Pirate Bay. The files
that are offered often contain copyrighted material.

Downloading files isn't illegal in the Netherlands, but offering copyrighted
files is.

